# Puppies, Fish & Critters



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I was in to Tom's store today, and his place is looking great, All the fish tanks are clean and well ID'd, He has a very extensive african section and is working on a new salt water area as well. His puppies are soon to have new holding kennels with glass doors. Has a very large food section as well. I thought for sure he was coming on board as a sponsor after our BCA auction and am surprized that has not happened yet. If you have not been in there in a while you should check it out you will be pleasantly surprized.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Cool! Good to hear that...i havent been there since they were in their moving in stages. Im glad to hear theyve got more africans. I was bout to stop in this afternoon but when i got home, got too lazy to get up n drive down there.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Yes they are bringing in corals and more saltwater livestock. Their fish selection is close to nothing and they don't have any corals of any kind at the moment. So I'm looking forward to some improvement. But he does have some very nice cichlids.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I've paid regular visits for 4-5 months and you can tell the improvements are solid and constant. The crew over there are heading in the right direction. The puppy situation needs a lot work - an quick - even though every time I'm in there, somebody is attending to them - grooming and giving attention. 
The fish tanks are coming along nicely - slowly but surely. I guess you can't expect results overnight, but I would like to see more selection soon


----------

